# Thanksgiving fishing



## Jboogye (Oct 28, 2009)

Ill be coming to P-Cola at thanksgiving and want to know were to go do some pier or bridge fishing. I came there a while back and drove my truck onto a bridge and fished from there, i understand that its no longer there, I dont know the area well but always read the forum here, could someone help please i would love to catch some of those big reds i see. thanks.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

South end of Palafox Street.

Green Way park - West side of highway 98 just before you cross the bridge from Pensacola to Gulf Breeze.

Pensacola Beach fishing pier at Casino Beach on Pensacola Beach

Ft. Pickens Pier at Ft. Pickens.

Probably more, but thats all that I can come up with on the spur. Good luck!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

go to the gulf skyscraper (p'cola beach pier ) with a heavy rod and some cut mullet for the reds and bring a med. rig with white jigs for bonita if they show up .


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Project Greenshores (Pensacola side of the HWY 98 Bridge from Pens. to Bulf Breeze)

Bob Sykes Bridge (Fishing Bridge alongside driving bridge from Gulf Breeze to Pens. Beach)

Those two have the most space for fishing and high likelihood of reds. Pier net is pretty much a necessity though (could get away with conventional net as long as handle was looonnng from Greenshores).


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

The beach pier or Ft. pickens pier for them reds. Come prepared to fight like hell. Use a big hunk of cut mullet or a handsize live pinfish.


----------

